# Авиация > Матчасть >  Соотношения массы пустого самолета, нормальной взлетной массы

## rst

и максимальной взлетной массы советских/российских и западных боевых самолетов.

Я, вообще, человек  далекий от авиации.

Так получилось, что заинтересовался техническими характеристиками боевых самолетов.

И что сразу же мне бросилось в глаза, это то, что соотношение нормальной взлетной массы самолета к массе пустого самолета значительно больше.
Тоже самое касается и  соотношения максимальной взлетной массы к массе пустого самолета у западных боевых самолетов.

И такое наблюдается уже на протяжении последних 45 лет.

В чем причина такого отставания СССР/России?

----------


## FLOGGER

> соотношение нормальной взлетной массы самолета к массе пустого самолета значительно больше.


Больше *чего?*



> Тоже самое касается и  соотношения максимальной взлетной массы к массе пустого самолета у западных боевых самолетов.


А у наших?



> И такое наблюдается уже на протяжении последних 45 лет.


Что наблюдается, что вес пустого меньше?



> В чем причина такого отставания СССР/России?


Отставания *в чем?*

----------


## rst

Приведу пример.

*F-15C Eagle*

Масса пустого: 12700 кг

Масса снаряженного: 20240 кг (с 4 УР AIM-7 Sparrow)

Максимальная взлетная масса: 30845 кг (с тремя ПТБ и двумя конформными баками).

Соотношение массы снаряженного самолета к массе пустого самолета: 1.59 

Соотношение максимальной взлетной массе к массе пустого самолета: 2.43.

*Су-27СК*

Масса пустого: 16 870 кг

Масса снаряженного: 23 400

Максимальная взлетная масса: 33 000 кг

Соотношение массы снаряженного самолета к массе пустого самолета: 1.39 

Соотношение максимальной взлетной массе к массе пустого самолета: 1.96.


Т.е. у Ф15 может взять, относительно своего веса, взять больше полезной нагрузки.

----------


## paralay

Я вот по "Проектирование самолётов" Егера сделал электронную таблицу, так Ф-15 - единственный самолет который не укладывается в статистику. Возможны два вывода: 
1. озвученный вес пустого "Игла" - ложь
2. его конструкция ослаблена до минимума, возможно это одна из причин быстрого вывода в отстой Ф-15А

Расчёт даёт вес пустого ф-15 - 17725 кг

----------


## rst

> Я вот по "Проектирование самолётов" Егера сделал электронную таблицу,


Не могли бы вы дать линк на данную таблицу?




> так Ф-15 - единственный самолет который не укладывается в статистику. Возможны два вывода: 
> 1. озвученный вес пустого "Игла" - ложь
> 2. его конструкция ослаблена до минимума, возможно это одна из причин быстрого вывода в отстой Ф-15А
> 
> Расчёт даёт вес пустого ф-15 - 17725 кг


Зачем им лгать?
Они же экспортируют его в разные страны.

Данные которые я привел относятся к F-15C.

Тоже самое получается, если взять другие самолеты.

Например.

*Mig-21-93*

Масса пустого:  5339  kg

 Масса снаряженного: 8725  kg

Максимальная взлетная масса:  10.400 kg


Соотношение массы снаряженного самолета к массе пустого самолета: 1.63

Соотношение максимальной взлетной массе к массе пустого самолета: 1.95

Сила тяги/вес:  0.79 

DCS:MiG-21Bis


*F-5E Tiger II*

Масса пустого:  4349  kg

 Масса снаряженного:   7157 kg


Максимальная взлетная масса:  11214 kg



Соотношение массы снаряженного самолета к массе пустого самолета: 1.64

Соотношение максимальной взлетной массе к массе пустого самолета: 2.57

Тяга/вес:  0.79 



Или сравните  Su-35  и Eurofighter.

Из российских самолетов только Миг-35 наравне с западными самолетами.

----------


## paralay

Разве мы не с тобой обсуждали эту тему, только в другом месте? ;)

eger.xlsx — Yandex.Disk

Ф-22, вес пустого 19660 кг (раньше писали 15 тонн - зачем им врать? :Р ), максимальный взлётный 33906 кг (2 ПТБ, четыре бака повесить нельзя в виду изменения конструкции крыла), относительный вес пустого 19660 кг : 33906 кг = 0,58
Су-35С, 17550 кг :  34500 кг = 0,5  
На 8% лучше чем у звезды американского авиапрома.

Причина появления у американских самолётов кроме "максимального взлётного веса" еще и "предельного" - многочисленные заокеанские вояжи Дяди Сэма за чужой нефтью. К мирной российской авиации (  :Redface:  )такие требования не выставляются, хотя теоретически и не такое возможно. Индусы потребовали и оп-ля, пять подвесных баков на МиГ-29К/КУБ

----------


## rst

> Разве мы не с тобой обсуждали эту тему, только в другом месте? ;)


Мы кажется с вами не настолько близко знакомы, не так ли?

Насчет остального.

1) Ф-22 и СУ-35 это самолеты разных поколений, по крайней мере в том, что касается малозаметности.
2) Если сравнить Су-35 с другими самолетами поколения 4+, 4++, например с европейскими самолетами, то мы увидим, что у него соотношение масс хуже чем у них.3) Ваш аргумент насчет вояжа за чужой нефтью сомнителен, по следующим причинам.
 1. Наличие европейских самолетов с лучшим соотношением.
  2. Максимальный взлетный вес и предельный вес указываются и для российских/советских самолетов.
  3. При длительных перелетах США, предназначенных для транспортировки самолетов используют не подвесные      баки, 
 а дозаправщики; или вообще        доставляют самолеты на авианосцах.4) Насчет индийцев я не понял: они, что требуют увеличить максимальную взлетную массу?

----------


## paralay

1. И что?
2. Доказательства? Википедия?
3. Запад везде Запад, торгаши лгут беспардонно иначе не продашь.
4. примеры предельного веса для современных отечественных истребителей?

Су-30МКК 18860 кг : 38800 кг = 0,48
EF-2000 11150 кг : 23500 кг = 0,47
Гриппен 6620 кг : 12473 кг = 0,53
Рафаль 10460 кг : 22135 кг = 0,47

----------


## paralay

Предельный вес для истребителя Рафаль:  22135 кг заявлено 24500 кг

Перегоночная конфигурация:
10460 кг (снаряженный) + 100 кг (пилот) + 4700 кг (топливо) + 2750 кг (2 конформные баки, 2200 кг топлива)  + 4125 кг (3 ПТБ, 5295 кг топлива) = 22135 кг. вес топлива 4700 кг + 2200 кг + 5295 кг = 12195 кг
Дальность полёта 4000 км. 




> Ваш аргумент насчет вояжа за чужой нефтью сомнителен...


Размеры Европы безусловно впечатляют, но не настолько, чтобы вешать на Рафаль ПЯТЬ внешних топливных баков общей ёмкостью 12195 кг топлива (55% от взлетного веса)

----------


## rst

> 1. И что?


А то, что там могли пожертвовать аэродинамикой и максимальной взлетной массы, ради невидимости.
Именно так и было на ф-117 и Б-2.




> 2. Доказательства? Википедия?


Составители статей в вики,  не сами характеристики выдумывают, а дают ссылки на сайты производителей или на статьи в специализированных журналах.

*Соотношение максимальной взлетной массе к массе пустого самолета ( мне так удобнее).*

Су-30МКК : 2.06 
EF-2000 : 2.1
Гриппен ( 14000/6800) : 2.05
Рафаль  ( 24500/10196) : 2.4




> 3. Запад везде Запад, торгаши лгут беспардонно иначе не продашь.


Вы знаете, это не серьезный аргумент, ибо все торгуют самолетами и все заинтересованны в рекламе.




> 4. примеры предельного веса для современных отечественных истребителей?


Su-35 ( 34500/18400): 1.88

MiG-29M ( 22400/13380) : 1.67

Mig-29 ( 20000/11000): 1.82

Для сравнения:

Ф-16 ( 19200/8570): 2.24.

Т.е., что мы имеем в остатке?

Кроме су-30 и миг-35 ( это совсем новый самолет и пока не пошел в серию ) у всех российских/советских самолетов соотношение максимальной взлетной массы к массе пустого самолета хуже, чем у западных аналогов.
У  миг-35 это соотношение лучше.




> Размеры Европы безусловно впечатляют, но не настолько, чтобы вешать на Рафаль ПЯТЬ внешних топливных баков общей ёмкостью 12195 кг топлива (55% от взлетного веса)


Я так думаю, что большее соотношение масс никогда не будет лишним: можно дольше находиться в воздухе, можно взять больше бомб.

----------


## paralay

А я из сказанного делаю следующий вывод: для отечественного самолёта ориентированного на зарубежного покупателя вводят параметр "предельный взлётный вес". Отечественному потребителю он не нужен, поскольку перелёты на другие континенты российская авиации не практикует, а в остальных случаях он не используется. Для настоящей боевой работы существует "нормальный взлётный вес", всё остальное от лукавого. Чтобы в этом убедиться достаточно полистать руководство по лётной эксплуатации и посмотреть на фотографии с реальных боевых вылетов.

Конкретно по Ф-16, возьмём самую продвинутую модернизацию по которой есть реальные документы Ф-16С Блок 32. Максимальный взлётный вес 32010 (14519 кг), боевой вес 13518 кг, вес пустого 7746 кг. Итого 14519 кг : 7746 кг = жалкие 1.87   :Tongue: 



Вес для перелётов 32912 lb (14929 кг), дальность полёта 1875 морских миль (3473 км)

----------


## Nazar

Ну блин и спор, причем я где-то его уже слышал.
У Ту-160 этот коэффициент 2,5 , а Ту-95 при полной заправке, продержится в воздухе дольше чем любой боевой самолет, несмотря на то что у него этот коэффициент меньше 2. :Biggrin:

----------


## rst

> Отечественному потребителю он не нужен, поскольку перелёты на другие континенты российская авиации не практикует


Повторюсь еще раз: перелеты на другие континенты американцы совершают с дозаправкой в воздухе или просто доставляют самолеты на авианосцах.

Насколько я понимаю, сбрасываемые баки  на крыльях хороши лишь для выполнения боевых зданий.

Потом, сама страна весьма большая: долететь из Москвы в Африку ближе, чем долететь из Москвы в Хабаровск.




> возьмём самую продвинутую модернизацию по которой есть реальные документы


А не могли бы привести подобный документ для Миг-29?

П.С. У вас, на вашем сайте, есть сравнение реактивных двигателей по всевозможным параметрам, включая общий срок службы, время между плановыми ремонтами?
Было бы интересно посмотреть.

----------


## rst

> Ну блин и спор, причем я где-то его уже слышал.
> У Ту-160 этот коэффициент 2,5 , а Ту-95 при полной заправке, продержится в воздухе дольше чем любой боевой самолет, несмотря на то что у него этот коэффициент меньше 2.


Я не спорю- я пытаюсь разобраться.

Ту-160 и Ту-95 совсем уж разные самолеты, чтобы их сравнивать.

----------


## Nazar

> Ту-160 и Ту-95 совсем уж разные самолеты, чтобы их сравнивать.


А  я их между собой и не сравнивал. Их вообще сравнивать не с чем. Я их просто для примера привел, что у одного интересующий Вас коэффициент достаточно высок, а у другого он ниже и по Вашему определению самолет отсталый, но в тоже время имеет огромную дальность полета.
Просто не очень понятно в чем Вы собираетесь разобраться и в чем ущербность советских самолетов?

----------


## rst

Я сравнивал самолеты одного класса, одних и тех же поколений.

Ту-160 реактивный самолет, а Ту-95 турбовинтовой - разного типа самолеты.




> Просто не очень понятно в чем Вы собираетесь разобраться и в чем ущербность советских самолетов?


В чем я собираюсь разобраться? В том, почему такая разница в соотношении масс.

Я бы не говорил, про ущербность, я бы говорил про возможное отставание, если оно действительно имеет место, так вполне возможно что это соотношение было принесено в жертву другим характеристикам.

----------


## Mig

> Чтобы в этом убедиться достаточно ... посмотреть на фотографии с реальных боевых вылетов.


Интересно, а что можно узнать о самолете, посмотрев на фото "с реальных боевых вылетов"? Ну, например, посмотрев на Су-27 во время "реального боевого вылета"???

----------


## Nazar

> Я сравнивал самолеты одного класса, одних и тех же поколений.
> 
> Ту-160 реактивный самолет, а Ту-95 турбовинтовой - разного типа самолеты.


Да я вообще не сравнивал эти два самолета между собой, внимательно перечитайте что я написал в предыдущем сообщении.




> Интересно, а что можно узнать о самолете, посмотрев на фото "с реальных боевых вылетов"?


Например то, что крайне редко они летают на БВ с максимальной, заявленной в ТТХ нагрузкой.




> Ну, например, посмотрев на Су-27 во время "реального боевого вылета"???


При желании можно найти и фото Су-27, с реальных боевых вылетов. :Wink:

----------


## lindr

> В чем я собираюсь разобраться? В том, почему такая разница в соотношении масс.
> 
>  Я бы не говорил, про ущербность, я бы говорил про возможное отставание, если оно действительно имеет место, так вполне возможно что это соотношение было принесено в жертву другим характеристикам.


Вам уже который раз пытаются объяснить очевидную вещь *соотношение максимальной взлетной массе к массе пустого самолета никак не характеризует самолет с точки зрения боевой ценности* . Он лишь характеризует возможности по передислокации авиачасти с базы на базу.



> Для настоящей боевой работы существует "нормальный взлётный вес", всё остальное от лукавого.


Сказано абсолютно верно: не может самолет увешенный птб выполнять боевые задачи, ну если только разведчик.

Более того нормальный взлётный вес по отношению к пустому мало что характеризует, важно какой у самолета боевой радиус и какие АСП он может доставить на это расстояние.

----------


## Mig

> Вам уже который раз пытаются объяснить очевидную вещь *соотношение максимальной взлетной массе к массе пустого самолета никак не характеризует самолет с точки зрения боевой ценности* . Он лишь характеризует возможности по передислокации авиачасти с базы на базу.
> 
> Более того нормальный взлётный вес по отношению к пустому мало что характеризует, важно какой у самолета боевой радиус и какие АСП он может доставить на это расстояние.


Именно так! +1! 
IMHO активные участники данной дискуссии пытаются сравнивать квадратное с титановым. А такие дискуссии могут продолжаться бесконечно....

----------


## rst

> Вам уже который раз пытаются объяснить очевидную вещь *соотношение максимальной взлетной массе к массе пустого самолета никак не характеризует самолет с точки зрения боевой ценности* . Он лишь характеризует возможности по передислокации авиачасти с базы на базу.
> 
> 
> Сказано абсолютно верно: не может самолет увешенный птб выполнять боевые задачи, ну если только разведчик.
> 
> Более того нормальный взлётный вес по отношению к пустому мало что характеризует, важно какой у самолета боевой радиус и какие АСП он может доставить на это расстояние.


Это не ответ на мой вопрос.

В свете того, что вы написали  я ничего не понимаю.

Скажем дальность полета  (бомбардировочная миссия, 2 ракеты воздух-земля внутри самолета ) у двух самолетов 1000 км на внутренних запасах топлива ( цифры условные).
У самолета А есть возможность подвесить внешние баки, а у самолета Б нет.
На одних внешних баках самолет А может пролететь 300 км.
Т.е. он может на баках долететь до поля боя, находящегося на расстоянии 600 км, выполнить здание и вернуться обратно.
Самолет Б этого сделать не сможет.
При прочих равных условиях самолет А лучше.

Потом даже если самолет не взлетает с полной нагрузкой, соотношение максимальной взлетной массы к нормальной массе говорит о запасе прочности.

----------


## rst

> Именно так! +1! 
> IMHO активные участники данной дискуссии пытаются сравнивать квадратное с титановым. А такие дискуссии могут продолжаться бесконечно....


Не верно. Я сравниваю одинаковые характеристики и самолетов одного поколения и с одинаковым назначением.

----------


## Mig

> ...Скажем дальность полета  (бомбардировочная миссия, 2 ракеты воздух-земля внутри самолета ) у двух самолетов 1000 км на внутренних запасах топлива ( цифры условные).
> У самолета А есть возможность подвесить внешние баки, а у самолета Б нет.
> На одних внешних баках самолет А может пролететь 300 км.
> Т.е. он может на баках долететь до поля боя, находящегося на расстоянии 600 км, выполнить здание и вернуться обратно.
> Самолет Б этого сделать не сможет.
> При прочих равных условиях самолет А лучше.
> Потом даже если самолет не взлетает с полной нагрузкой, соотношение максимальной взлетной массы к нормальной массе говорит о запасе прочности.


Ни о чем это не говорит, кроме как о дилетанстве автора поста хотя бы по той простой причине, что самолеты "на баках" не летают на "поле боя":)
Эта "миссия" из какой игры? Все условия такой "миссии" - плод геймерской фантазии из серии, а что было бы, если бы да ка бы? 
Обсуждать же фантазии "чайников"- занятие совершенно бесперспективное... 
Over!

----------


## rst

> Ни о чем это не говорит, кроме как о дилетанстве автора поста хотя бы по той простой причине, что самолеты "на баках" не летают на "поле боя":)
> Эта "миссия" из какой игры? Все условия такой "миссии" - плод геймерской фантазии из серии, а что было бы, если бы да ка бы? 
> Обсуждать же фантазии "чайников"- занятие совершенно бесперспективное... 
> Over!


Для начала, скажу, что я не играю в компьютерные игры и никогда не играл. То, что я дилетант, который путается разобраться, я написал в самом начале.

Насчет подвесных баков.

Приведу цитату из википедии:




> В операции участвовали следующие самолёты F-16A: от эскадрильи 117 — борта 107, 113, 118, 129; от эскадрильи 110 — борта 239, 240, 243 (пилот Илан Рамон) и 249. Каждый самолёт из ударной группы (8 F-16A) был оснащён двумя неуправляемыми бомбами Mark 84 и тремя дополнительными баками: два бака ёмкостью 1400 литров крепились под крыльями, и один ёмкостью 1100 литров — под фюзеляжем.
> Самолёты вырулили на ВПП авиабазы «Эцион» и, в ожидании сигнала премьер-министра о начале атаки, продолжали дозаправляться с работающими двигателями, чтобы взлететь с максимальным количеством топлива. Сигнал о начале атаки был получен в 15:55 по местному времени. Самолёты незамеченными вошли в воздушное пространство сначала Иордании, а затем Саудовской Аравии, сохраняя высоту около 300 метров. Из-за значительного превышения взлётного веса и малой высоты полета топливо расходовалось быстрее запланированного, поэтому дополнительные топливные баки были опустошены ещё на пути к цели; они были сброшены над пустыней Большой Нефуд.


Операция «Опера» — Википедия

Не знаю насколько данное описание соответствует действительности, но большое соотношение максимальной взлетной массы к массе пустого самолета здесь пригодилось.

----------


## paralay

> Насколько я понимаю...


Давайте не будем разыгрывать из себя Андерсона. Я вам предоставил документ по Ф-16 в котором конкретно указан максимальный вес 14929 кг. Разговор мы продолжим когда вы предоставите документ в котором указан вес 19200 кг. Пока это лишь чьи то выдумки - обсуждать тут нечего.





> А не могли бы привести подобный документ для Миг-29?


mвзл. макс. = 18 480 кг (бомбы + 2 УР) 
mвзл.(без подвесок) = 14 300 кг
mвзл. норм.(2хР-27+2хР-73) = 15 500 кг  
mпос.норм. = 14 200 кг
mвзл. норм. с 2хР-73 + 2хАПУ-27 = 15 000 кг
mпос.норм. = 14 200кг 
mпос. макс. = 15 760 кг (Допускается не более 3% от всех посадок)

mпуст. = 10 900 кг
mб. нагр. = 3 000 кг 
mтопл. ( плотность  = 0,78г/см3)  Без ПТБ – 3 430 кг, с 1 ПТБ-1500 = 4 610 кг 
с 1 ПТБ-1500 + 2 ПТБ-1150 = 6350 кг

----------


## paralay

> F-16A был оснащён двумя неуправляемыми бомбами Mark 84 и тремя дополнительными баками: два бака ёмкостью 1400 литров крепились под крыльями, и один ёмкостью 1100 литров — под фюзеляжем.


В данном случае у меня получается так:

3228 кг + 2 * 1135 кг + 1 * 920 кг = 6418 кг топлива

Взлетный вес без нагрузки 7746 (пустой) + 100 (пилот) + 3228 + 1136 + 2804 (топливо) = 15014 кг
с нагрузкой 2 Мк84 * 947 кг = 1894 кг + 15014 кг = 16908 кг

16908 кг : 7746 кг = 2.18 (0.46)

----------


## lindr

> Не знаю насколько данное описание соответствует действительности, но большое соотношение максимальной взлетной массы к массе пустого самолета здесь пригодилось.


Это нетипичный случай, здесь имела место хорошо подготовленная спецоперация. F-16 перегрузили сверх возможного предела, т.к. иных типов самолетов способных выполнить задачу у Израиля не было. Задача была сверхважной и перспектива списать машины после приземления из-за повреждения конструкции их не пугала,  регулярно проделывать подобные трюки невозможно.

Успех был обеспечен слабостью ПВО Ирака в начале Ирано-Иракской войны, помощью Ирана, проводившего бомбардировку в это же время и и превосходством Израиля с средствах РЭП, географическими особенностями региона (полет проходил над малозаселенной территорией не прикрытой ПВО).

При своевременном обнаружении ПВО самолет увешанный ПТБ имеет простой выбор: сбросить баки или погибнуть, поэтому смысла в боевых условиях перегоночную конфигурацию нет смысла в более 90% случаев, усиливать конструкцию ради этого, усложнять топливную систему ради подвеса большего числа ПТБ нерационально.

Упомянутый МиГ-29К с массой пустого снаряженного 13800 кг также ничего не характеризует, усиление веса и больший запас прочности ввиду корабельного базирования позволяет поставить пресловутые пять ПТБ, хотя пользы от них ИМХО корабельному самолету практически никакой.

Проблему транспортировки в СССР решали очень просто: многие самолеты проектировали так, чтобы их можно было перевозить по ЖД и после быстро собрать.

Для преодоления водных пространств самолет с большим кол-вом ПТБ пригодится, на кораблях самолеты возить накладно и охранять нужно от тех же ПЛ. А по железке из тыла да из глубины территории вози - не хочу.

----------


## rst

*Миг 29:*

18480/10900 = 1.7

*F-16*

По вашим расчетам, исходя из данных статьи в вики об операции "Опера":  *2.18.*

Из данных вики по  Ф-16 ( General Dynamics F-16 Fighting Falcon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia )  19200/8570: *2.24*

Т.е. данные сходятся.

Теперь еще данные, которые вызывают у меня недоумение:

*Су-34:*

SU-34 Fullback Supersonic Strike Fighter
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%D1%83-34

45000/22500 = *2.0.*

Боевой радиус: 1100 км




> With external drop tanks, the aircraft has a combat radius of 1,500km, which can be extended by additional drop tanks or aerial refueling.


SU-34 Fullback Supersonic Strike Fighter

Т.е. со сбрасываемыми баками боевой радиус 1500 км и может быть больше.

Масса топлива - 12100 кг

Боевая нагрузка: 8000 кг различного вооружения на внешней подвеске

*F-111*

Это самолет предыдущего поколения, но тем не менее вот его характеристики.

45359/21394 = *2.12* 

Масса топлива: 14700 кг (во внутренних баках)

Боевая нагрузка: до 14290 кг различного вооружения на 8 подкрыльных пилонах.

Боевой радиус: 2140 км

*Су-24:*

Тоже самое поколение, что и Ф-111.

43755/22300= *1.96*

Масса топлива: 11100 кг.

Максимальная боевая нагрузка: 8000 кг.

Боевой радиус: 560 км

Что-то тут не так.

Почему боевой радиус Ф-111-го в 4 раза больше, чем у Су-24 и  на 1/3 больше чем у Су-34 ( новое поколение, на котором должны стоять более экономичные двигатели).

----------


## rst

> Это нетипичный случай, здесь имела место хорошо подготовленная спецоперация.


Приведу вам другой пример (не знаю насколько он из жизни).

Нужно разбомбить вооруженные формирования  у которых нет средств ПВО, работающих на высотах выше 5 км.

В этом случае можно сделать меньше вылетов.




> При своевременном обнаружении ПВО самолет увешанный ПТБ имеет простой выбор: сбросить баки или погибнуть, поэтому смысла в боевых условиях перегоночную конфигурацию нет смысла в более 90% случаев, усиливать конструкцию ради этого, усложнять топливную систему ради подвеса большего числа ПТБ нерационально.


Но почему-то конструкторы в ЕС и в США шли на такие усложнение и несмотря на все это у них получались неплохие самолеты.




> на кораблях самолеты возить накладно и охранять нужно от тех же ПЛ.


США, Франция и Англия возят самолеты в район боевых действий на авианосцах.

У корабельных самолетов соотношения масс хуже, чем у самолетов аэродромного базирования.

У СССР и у РФ был серьезный потенциальный противник: Китай и тоже нужна возможность быстрой переброски самолетов.

----------


## paralay

С Су-24 как раз всё ясно, у него одноконтурные двигатели. А по остальному открываем РЛЭ Ф-111 и сравниваем реальное положение дел с рекламным ;)

----------


## paralay

Встречный пример такого же уровня достоверности :)

Су-27, вес пустого 16380 кг, вес топлива 9400 кг, вес нагрузки на фото:
32 х 250 кг = 8000 кг, 2 Р-73 х 105 кг = 210 кг, таким образом вес нагрузки 8210 кг. (заявлено 5270 кг)

Исходя из данной фотографии получаем взлетный вес 16380 + 9400 + 8210 + 100 = 35210 кг
35210 : 16380 = 2.1

----------


## paralay

Я в последний раз развеиваю эти домыслы.
Максимальная боевая нагрузка бомбардировщика на базе F-111 - FB-111A 24 бомбы типов M-117A1 (340 кг), CBU-24 (363 кг), CBU-52B/B (356 кг), а это 8712 кг - предел мечтаний.



Максимальный взлётный вес 50188 кг, вес пустого 21537 кг, реальный боевой вес 31924 кг

Потому как "или шашечки или ехать". Читайте мою подпись, она специально для таких как вы ;)

----------


## rst

> С Су-24 как раз всё ясно, у него одноконтурные двигатели.


Т.е. на Ф-111 были экономичнее двигатели?

Когда у СССР появились двигатели сравнимые с двигателями Ф-111?




> А по остальному открываем РЛЭ Ф-111 и сравниваем реальное положение дел с рекламным ;)


Где его ( РЛЭ) можно открыть?

Какие реальные характеристики Ф-111?




> Исходя из данной фотографии получаем взлетный вес 16380 + 9400 + 8210 + 100 = 35210 кг
> 35210 : 16380 = 2.1


Почему вы думаете, что у самолета на фотографии баки полностью заполнены?

И  если баки заполнены  тогда на официальных сайтах приводят другие цифры?

Ведь су-27 и его производные продаются за рубеж и тут важна реклама.

----------


## lindr

> У СССР и у РФ был серьезный потенциальный противник: Китай и тоже нужна возможность быстрой переброски самолетов.


Для этого решили строить БАМ, именно для переброски техники в т.ч. и авиа.




> Нужно разбомбить вооруженные формирования у которых нет средств ПВО, работающих на высотах выше 5 км.
> 
>  В этом случае можно сделать меньше вылетов.


Будете бросать 5 км - никуда не попадете (обычными бомбами), тратить высокоточное оружие на всякую мелкие группы швали с ПЗРК и ЗАА  нерационально, вспомните французов в Мали по их отчетам лучше всего себя показали F-1 с обычными бомбами с воздушным подрывом.




> Но почему-то конструкторы в ЕС и в США шли на такие усложнение и несмотря на все это у них получались неплохие самолеты.


Еще раз объясняю советские конструкторы делали самолет максимально технологичным, чтобы быстро нарастить выпуск в военное время

Быструю массовую переброску предполагалось делать по ж/д в разобранном виде в угрожаемый период или раньше - так меньше нагрузка на аэродромы что критично для азиатской части, не надо беспокоится о топливе по маршруту перегонки. 

В советском союзе были сотни Ту-22 и Ту-22М их предполагалось использовать в т.ч. для дальних рейдов. Истребитель увешенный ПТБ их бы все равно не прикрыл.

Исходя из всего этого обеспечение большой перегоночной дальности не было приоритетной задачей.

----------


## rst

> Я в последний раз развеиваю эти домыслы.
> Максимальная боевая нагрузка бомбардировщика на базе F-111 - FB-111A 24 бомбы типов M-117A1 (340 кг), CBU-24 (363 кг), CBU-52B/B (356 кг), а это 8712 кг - предел мечтаний.
> 
> Максимальный взлётный вес 50188 кг, вес пустого 21537 кг, реальный боевой вес 31924 кг


Те данные, что я привел относятся к F-111F, а не к F-111A.


В снимке в котором вы привели нет ничего о массе пустого самолета и о максимальной взлетной массе.

В англоязычной вики есть следующее:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genera...ller_p32-8-154




> The variant had a maximum takeoff weight of 92,500 lb (42,000 kg) and an empty weight of 45,200 lb (20,500 kg).


Т.е. вес пустого 20500 кг, а максимальная взлетная масса 42000 кг.

Также в статье говориться, что у F-111F был другой, более мощный двигатель.

----------


## rst

> Для этого решили строить БАМ, именно для переброски техники в т.ч. и авиа.


БАМ  строили для доступа к месторождениям полезных ископаемых и для  гражданского сообщения.
Нужна была постоянная связь с Дальним Востоком.




> тратить высокоточное оружие на всякую мелкие группы швали с ПЗРК и ЗАА нерационально,


Почему же сейчас США ( и не только) все больше и больше применяют беспилотники для устранения не то, что групп людей - отдельных командиров?




> Еще раз объясняю советские конструкторы делали самолет максимально технологичным, чтобы быстро нарастить выпуск в военное время


Современные войны, с участием техники, как правило не длятся долго.

С Китаем у СССР мог быть конфликт вроде столкновения на острове  Даманский.
Но авиацию перебрасывать все равно пришлось бы.

А США война долго бы не длилась.

----------


## paralay

> Т.е. на Ф-111 были экономичнее двигатели?
> Когда у СССР появились двигатели сравнимые с двигателями Ф-111?


Конечно экономичнее, для примера одноконтурный АЛ-21Ф - 0.78 кг/кгс*ч, двухконтурный АЛ-31Ф - 0.67 кг/кгс*ч, разница 16.4% для одного двигателя. Почему Люлька не рискнул делать сразу двухконтурный я не знаю, возможности уже были.




> Где его ( РЛЭ) можно открыть?


https://www.google.ru/search?q=f_111...hrome&ie=UTF-8




> Почему вы думаете, что у самолета на фотографии баки полностью заполнены?


Почему вы думаете, что боевая нагрузка Су-24 и Су-34 одинакова, хотя взлётный вес одного 39570 кг, а другого 44360 кг? Я в данном случае ничего не думаю, я также как вы беру то, что лежит на виду и декларирую это на "голубом глазу" как непререкаемую истину. 




> И  если баки заполнены  тогда на официальных сайтах приводят другие цифры?
> Ведь су-27 и его производные продаются за рубеж и тут важна реклама.


У меня складывается впечатление, что вы не сталкиваетесь с рекламой в своей обычной жизни. Вам не доводилось бегать в магазин или автосалон поддавшись на рекламный слоган о гигантских скидках? 
Я вопросами развенчания мифов о чудо-технике занимаюсь не первый год, вы не первый и к сожалению не последний. У вас не возникло бы подобных вопросов если бы вы сразу обратились к документам, благо многие из них уже доступны.
Отечественные популярные источники, как правило, честнее. Хотя тоже бывают перлы, к примеру максимальная скорость Су-24 не превышает М=1.35 - 1.7, но везде указано 2100 км/ч, а это М=2.0. 
Западные же, а особенно американские рекламируют очень просто, из каждой группы данных выбирают лучшие, то что они одновременно не достижимы никого не волнует. Отсюда ЭПР Ф-22 и Ф-35 в 0.0000...1 м2, отсюда максимальная скорость Ф-15Е в 2660 км/ч, хотя в РЛЭ ясно указано для Ф-15C/D М=2.3, время полёта на этой скорости не более одной минуты (Су-27 2500 км/ч, время полёта 5 минут). Максимальная же скорость Ф-15Е вообще 1900 км/ч.
Хочешь знать истину - ищи в глубине, на виду только шлак ;)

----------


## paralay

> Те данные, что я привел относятся к F-111F, а не к F-111A.


О достижениях и проблемах Ф-111 можно почитать тут: F-111
В самом низу хорошая статья о двигателе это самолёта

----------


## rst

> У меня складывается впечатление, что вы не сталкиваетесь с рекламой в своей обычной жизни. Вам не доводилось бегать в магазин или автосалон поддавшись на рекламный слоган о гигантских скидках?


Сталкивался и каждый день сталкиваюсь.
Именно поэтому меня и удивляет, почему российские ( советские ) авиа-производители не прибегают/ не прибегали к такой же рекламе, что и американские авиационные фирмы.




> У вас не возникло бы подобных вопросов если бы вы сразу обратились к документам, благо многие из них уже доступны.


Где?

И с документами нужно разбираться, а я не специалист.




> хотя в РЛЭ ясно указано для Ф-15C/D М=2.3


Видел на англоязычном сайте, что 2650 км/ч  это для очень благоприятных погодных условий ( соответствующие влажность и температура) и на большой высоте.

Рекорд же у максимально облегченного ф-15 был 3050 км/час.

Рекорд скорости максимально облегченного су-27 мне в сети найти не удалось.

----------


## lindr

> А США война долго бы не длилась.


Все были уверены, что Первая Мировая продлится недолго 3-4 месяца, это было обоснованно и почти произошло.

Когда началась Гражданская война в США рекрутов набирали на 3 месяца.

План Барбаросса отводил на победу недель 8.

Итд, итп





> БАМ строили для доступа к месторождениям полезных ископаемых и для гражданского сообщения.
>  Нужна была постоянная связь с Дальним Востоком.


бла, бла в мое время говорили почти открыто: ТранСиб близко к границе и может быть перерезан, БАМ - его дублер чтобы поддержать Дальний Восток пока будут отражать атаки в районе ТранСиба.





> Почему же сейчас США ( и не только) все больше и больше применяют беспилотники для устранения не то, что групп людей - отдельных командиров?


Так это же *беспилотники* они дешевые, их не жалко, обнаружить не так просто, как кажется. Потом одно дело уничтожить авторитетного командира копеечным беспилотником , другое гонять самолет стоимостью в десятки миллионов долларов, чтобы уничтожить отделение боевиков.

И притом причем здесь ПТБ? Короче - последний раз говорю если самолет может брать до 5 ПТБ в реальных боевых условиях он возьмет 2, если до 3 то скорее всего один, примите это как факт.

----------


## paralay

Из этой же серии М=2.42 для Ф-22. :Р
Одно дело рекорд, другое - реальная боевая жизнь. Кстати где он отмечен, опять верьте и достигните нирваны?

Вот тут свеженькое разоблачение очередной американской лжи: Явные сплетни и фальсификации &bull; Форум "Стелс машины"

----------


## Mig

> Рекорд скорости максимально облегченного су-27 мне в сети найти не удалось.


Удивительная беспомощность...

На МАКС-2005 установлено два рекорда скорости на СУ-27 &mdash; Российская газета

Сухой П-42

----------


## Nazar

> США, Франция и Англия возят самолеты в район боевых действий на авианосцах.


Откуда вы этот бред взяли? Хотя да, в Корее и частично во Вьетнаме возили. Кого они на авианосцах возят? Торнадо, Еврофайтеры, Рафали сухопутные, Ягуары с Миражами, F-15/16? Кто вам такую чушь сказал?

----------


## Nazar

> *Су-24:*
> 
> Тоже самое поколение, что и Ф-111.



Я всегда говорил и повторюсь еще раз, Су-24 более разумней сравнивать не с F-111, это машины абсолютно разного класса, а с Торнадо.

----------


## rst

> Удивительная беспомощность...
> 
> На МАКС-2005 установлено два рекорда скорости на СУ-27 — Российская газета
> 
> Сухой П-42



В этих статьях ничего нет о максимальной скорости.

----------


## rst

> Откуда вы этот бред взяли? Хотя да, в Корее и частично во Вьетнаме возили. Кого они на авианосцах возят? Торнадо, Еврофайтеры, Рафали сухопутные, Ягуары с Миражами, F-15/16? Кто вам такую чушь сказал?


Rafale M
Одноместный, авианосного базирования.

Rafale N
Двухместный, авианосного базирования.

У США на авианосцах были Ф-4, ф-14, сейчас ф-18.

----------


## Nazar

> Rafale M
> Одноместный, авианосного базирования.
> 
> Rafale N
> Двухместный, авианосного базирования.
> 
> У США на авианосцах были Ф-4, ф-14, сейчас ф-18.


Да меня не надо учить истории палубной авиации, я ей очень долго занимаюсь и прекрасно знаю что у кого на палубах стоит. Я вам привел самолеты *не авианосного* базирования, которые регулярно участвуют в боевых действиях, их тоже на авианосцах в район БД доставляют?

----------


## Nazar

Кстати, расскажите пожалуйста, когда англичане крайний раз, после Фолклендов, кого-то на авианосцах куда-то возили и есть-ли у них сейчас в строю хоть один боеготовый авианосец вообще?

----------


## Mig

> В этих статьях ничего нет о максимальной скорости.


Имеющий очи, да увидит!
Цитирую:
"...Рекорд скорости по замкнутому маршруту в подклассе С-1-G (самолеты во взлетным весом 20-25 тонн) установил пилот - заслуженный летчик испытатель Анатолий Квочур.
"На маршруте 1000 километров была установлена скорость 1644 километра в час, ранее в сентябре 1995 года прежний рекорд скорости 993,16 километров в час установил на самолете Мак Доннел RF-4С пилот Ч.Хенсон", - сказал автор рекорда Анатолий Квочур....."
На МАКС-2005 установлено два рекорда скорости на СУ-27 &mdash; Российская газета

Поясню для плохо видящего дилетанта: "рекорд скорости" - это *максимальная скорость* летательного аппарата в определенных условиях. "Рекорд скорости на 1000 км маршруте 1644 км/ч" - означает, что специально подготовленный Су-27 пролетел 1000 км со *максимально возможной скоростью* в 1644 км/ч. И это вы почему-то не увидели????

Для истребителя этот показатель во много крат важнее высосанного из среднего пальца правой руки отношения веса пустого/максимальный взлетный, т.к. этот показатель _характеризует возможность Су-27 к длительным сверхзвуковым полетам_, что ныне рассматривается как *важная характеристика истребителей 5-го поколения*.   

Ну и в заключение, т.к. "вечер совсем перестал быть томным", про  ПТБ. 
Рассказ летчика 234 гиап, посетившего на Су-27 США, из этой вот книжки:  Новая книга о 234 гиап

Полковник *Басов Владимир Павлович*: "... На следующий день (11 июня 1992 года) мы взяли курс на США с промежуточной посадкой на аэродроме Анкоридж на Аляске. Не успели мы пересечь границу, как к нам подлетели американские истребители F-15 «Игл», встали в «почетное сопровождение» и сопроводили до Анкориджа, где мы, перед тем как совершить посадку, сделали несколько фигур. 

Переночевав на Аляске, мы взлетели и пошли на Портленд (штат Орегон), расстояние до которого составляло порядка 2600 км. От Аляски до Портленда нас опять сопровождали американские F-15 «Игл», обвешанные подвесными топливными баками. Американцы, по предварительной договоренности, шли впереди нас. Пройдя значительную часть маршрута, F-15 стали увеличивать скорость, которая для нас была не выгодной с точки зрения расхода топлива. Тем не менее, мы тоже увеличили скорость и не отставали от американцев, которые подойдя к Портленду, сразу запросились на посадку и сели. А у нас оставалось еще достаточно топлива, и мы выполнили несколько фигур, перед тем как приземлиться на аэродроме назначения..."  

К этому следует добавить, что *Су-27 "Русских витязей" осуществляли перелет в США без ПТБ*!!!!!

----------


## rst

> тоже на авианосцах в район БД доставляют?


Нет.  Вы хотите сказать, что Ф-15 и Ф-16 перелетают из США в район боевых действий со сбрасываемыми баками?

----------


## rst

> Поясню для плохо видящего дилетанта


Речь  не об этом. Речь идет  о максимально возможной скорости.

Скажем,  специальная версия Ф-15 достигла скорости в 1875 миль в час, что равняется 3017 км/ч.

У су-27 тоже была специальная версия для постановки рекордов.
Но ничего о максимальной скорости этой версии я не нашел.

----------


## Nazar

> Нет.  Вы хотите сказать, что Ф-15 и Ф-16 перелетают из США в район боевых действий со сбрасываемыми баками?


Я хочу сказать что F-15E и F-16C  в условиях БД всегда летают с ПТБ, а в район БД они прилетают либо с Европы, либо непосредственно со штатов. Но на авианосцах их никто не возит.




> К этому следует добавить, что Су-27 "Русских витязей" осуществляли перелет в США без ПТБ!!!!!


Ага, особенно если учесть что такие понятия как Су-27 и ПТБ вообще не совместимы... :Smile:

----------


## Mig

> ...У су-27 тоже была специальная версия для постановки рекордов.
> Но ничего о максимальной скорости этой версии я не нашел.


Успехов в поисках!

----------


## Mig

> Ага, особенно если учесть что такие понятия как Су-27 и ПТБ вообще не совместимы...


Это специальная оговорка для людей, которые пытаются вывести коэффициент соотношения сухого веса самолета с возможным числом ПТБ... :Tongue:

----------


## paralay

> Скажем,  специальная версия Ф-15 достигла скорости в 1875 миль в час, что равняется 3017 км/ч.


Я уже во второй раз хочу узнать о источнике этого сокровенного знания? По РЛЭ Ф-15 может одну минуту лететь со скоростью М=2.3, на какой высоте мне неизвестно, для 11000 м это будет 2443 км/ч. 
Как надо специально подготовить дюралевый самолёт, основной материал конструкции которого теряет прочность при скорости более 2650 км/ч, чтобы он достиг 3017 км/ч?

----------


## rst

> Я уже во второй раз хочу узнать о источнике этого сокровенного знания? По РЛЭ Ф-15 может одну минуту лететь со скоростью М=2.3, на какой высоте мне неизвестно, для 11000 м это будет 2443 км/ч. 
> Как надо специально подготовить дюралевый самолёт, основной материал конструкции которого теряет прочность при скорости более 2650 км/ч, чтобы он достиг 3017 км/ч?


Boeing: F-15 Eagle Tactical Fighter

.The F-15 Eagle - Maximum Speed?|F-16|Forum :: F-16.net

Речь идет о Streak Eagle.

----------


## Nazar

> Речь идет о Streak Eagle.


Он рекорды скороподъемности устанавливал, а не скорости. Цихоша почитайте хотя-бы.

----------


## Sr10

> Как надо специально подготовить дюралевый самолёт, основной материал конструкции которого теряет прочность при скорости более 2650 км/ч, чтобы он достиг 3017 км/ч?


То-есть структура дюраля критична к скорости перемещения образца материала ... 
Отсюда сенсационный вывод - алюминиесодержащие элементы конструкции SR71 неизбежно приходили в полную негодность на его нормальной крейсерской скорости. Что западным дельцам от авиации все это время удавалось скрывать от общественности. “ Нет повода не выпить ...”  :))

----------


## Nazar

> Отсюда сенсационный вывод - алюминиесодержащие элементы конструкции SR71 неизбежно приходили в полную негодность на его нормальной крейсерской скорости.


Гениальная осведомленность....То что у Sr-71 было выполнено из алюминиевых сплавов не сильно зависело от режима его полета, системе кондиционирования как-бы по барабану, а все на что влияла его сумасшедшая скорость, было сделано из титана. Так что повода пить не вижу....

----------


## Sr10

> Гениальная осведомленность....


Смайлик там в конце... он неспроста ;)
Просто когда читаю о зависимости прочности материала от скорости (не температуры и давления, которая на разных высотах ессно различны) где-то помимо “паралая”, невольно тянет пошутить. Ну и скорость окислителя на входе в движок относительно элементов конструкции последнего то-же играет не последнюю роль в максималке...
 А когда вижу, что человека, очевидно весьма далекого от современной военной авиации, вдруг внезапно взволновал вопрос соотношения массы и полезной нагрузки самолета - аж на на целых три страницы, то видимо тянет нынче на шутки не меня одного...

----------


## rst

> Гениальная осведомленность....То что у Sr-71 было выполнено из алюминиевых сплавов не сильно зависело от режима его полета, системе кондиционирования как-бы по барабану, а все на что влияла его сумасшедшая скорость, было сделано из титана. Так что повода пить не вижу....



F-15E.info: Strike Eagle reference and resources - F-15E.info - Airframe in General

----------


## rst

> А когда вижу, что человека, очевидно весьма далекого от современной военной авиации, вдруг внезапно взволновал вопрос соотношения массы и полезной нагрузки самолета - аж на на целых три страницы, то видимо тянет нынче на шутки не меня одного...


Да не внезапно, просто странно такое отличие западных самолетов от российских/советских.
Вот мне и стало любопытно.

--------------------------------
Специально для paralay.

McDonnell Douglas F-15 Eagle - The Ultimate MiG-Killer






> MDC's demonstrator F-15B in this photo totes no less than 22 500 lb bombs in addition to an extra 10,000 lb of fuel. The demonstrator F-15E gave an indication of its capabilities when it flew alone without the aid of a tanker or navigational escort across the North Atlantic armed in the air superiority mode. An ultra long range escort capability of this type would be very useful in escorting civil and military transports across the Atlantic in time of hostilities.


На фото самолет-демонстратор Ф-15 с 10205 кг бомб и с 4535 кг топлива.

----------


## Nazar

> F-15E.info: Strike Eagle reference and resources - F-15E.info - Airframe in General


Причем здесь F-15E? Вы вроде о Streak Eagle говорили, это два абсолютно разных самолета, и вообще, мы между прочим о Sr-71 говорим, если вы не заметили. Что-то я вас вообще понимать перестал.....

----------


## rst

> Причем здесь F-15E? Вы вроде о Streak Eagle говорили, это два абсолютно разных самолета,


Цитату я привел потому, что речь зашла о том из чего изготовлен Ф-15.

В сети написано, что  Streak Eagle это облегченная версия Ф-15а, а Ф-15А и Ф-15Е изготовлены из одних и тех-же материалов.

----------


## Nazar

> На фото самолет-демонстратор Ф-15 с 10205 кг бомб и с 4535 кг топлива.


Интересно, сколько бомб Мк-82 будут весить 10205кг, считаем 10205кг делим на 227 получаем 45 бомб ровно, теперь смотрим на чем они висят, висят они на MER шестизамковом балочном держателе, причем как видно на фото, не все держатели заполнены, едем дальше, точек подвески на фото пять, то-есть 5 MER итог максимум 30 бомб ( реально висит меньше ) по 227 кг = 6800 + накидываем тонну на пять держателей и получаем вместо 10205 кг 7800 кг. Вот и вся американская арифметика.

----------


## Nazar

> Цитату я привел потому, что речь зашла о том из чего изготовлен Ф-15.
> 
> В сети написано, что  Streak Eagle это облегченная версия Ф-15а, а Ф-15А и Ф-15Е изготовлены из одних и тех-же материалов.


Так тем более, сами видите что львиную долю конструкций планера составляет алюминий, какие скорости в 3000 км/ч?

----------


## rst

> Так тем более, сами видите что львиную долю конструкций планера составляет алюминий, какие скорости в 3000 км/ч?


Я вам написал, что я не специалист.
По всей видимости речь ,шла о большой высоте и о небольшой длительности полета.

----------


## Sr10

> Да не внезапно, просто странно такое отличие западных самолетов от российских/советских.
> Вот мне и стало любопытно.


Вам советскую военную электронику в руках держать доводилось ? 
 А аналогичную западную ?  Отчасти поэтому.
Еще по движкам, их режимам и аппетитам.
 В свое время крутили пилотаж друг за другом Cу-27 Кубинские и F-18 Ангелов, еще в Тушино, когда по советской инерции шоу народу бесплатно показывали. Если довелось наблюдать и послушать, многое прояснилось бы. А в буклетках рекламных цифирки очень отвлеченные...

----------


## Sr10

> . Вот и вся американская арифметика.


Не совсем так. Не самолет с 10т на борту на фото, а самолет, способный взять 10т на борт. Про Мк82 там ни слова – прицепили что было из макетов для демонстратра, даже не все задействовав... На те-же точки  могут быть подвешены куда более тяжелые КАБы + ПНС контейнеры под них + УР ВВ , в общем стандартный набор нынешних F-15Е в реальных миссиях... Если посчитать все, возможно вместе с боезапасом к бортовой пушке, то набежит...

----------


## paralay

Я в своё время шерстил этот сайт, максимальная боевая нагрузка Ф-15Е 5124 кг. 

1x AN/AAQ-13 Navigation Pod, 204.6 kg
1x AN/AAQ-14 Targeting Pod, 240.7 kg
4x AIM-9L / M Sidewinder, 86 kg
5x GBU-10 Paveway II, 956 kg
2x 610gal Fuel Tank, ~ 2000 kg

Total: 204.6+240.7+86*4+956*5+2000*2=204.6+240.7+344+4780 +4000=9569.3 кг
Weapons: 86*4+956*5 = 344 + 4780 = 5124 kg / 11 296,5 lbs

1x AN/AAQ-13 Navigation Pod, 211.5 кг
1x AN/AAQ-14 Targeting Pod, 211.5 кг
4x AIM-9L/M Sidewinder, 91 кг или 86 кг
5x GBU-10 Paveway II, 956 кг
2x 610gal Fuel Tank, ~ 2000 кг
Итого: 211,5+211,5+91*4+956*5+2000*2=211,5+211,5+364+4780  +4000=9567 кг
Оружие: 86 * 4 + 956 * 5 = 5124 кг

Сайт почему-то даёт больший вес - 6157 кг
http://www.f-15e.info/joomla/en/weap...9-desert-storm




> Заметим, что эта конфигурация настолько тяжела, что общая масса самолёта будет выше максимального взлетного веса, поэтому, скорее всего, некоторые из топливных танков не были заполнены по максимуму перед взлетом.

----------


## paralay

> Отсюда сенсационный вывод - алюминиесодержащие элементы конструкции SR71 неизбежно приходили в полную негодность на его нормальной крейсерской скорости...


Кабина МиГ-31 тоже из дюраля, а вот бак-отсек стальной. Бак-отсек Ф-15 - дюралевый. Очевидно имеет значение в каких местах конструкции дюраль применяется ;)

----------


## FLOGGER

> Так тем более, сами видите что львиную долю конструкций планера составляет алюминий, какие скорости в 3000 км/ч?


Хочу напомнить, что знаменитый Е-166 (он же Е-152М) вообще был дюралевый, но это не помешало ему разогнаться до 3020 км\час.

----------


## paralay

> Boeing: F-15 Eagle Tactical Fighter
> 
> .The F-15 Eagle - Maximum Speed?|F-16|Forum :: F-16.net
> 
> Речь идет о Streak Eagle.


Один источник серьезнее другого :Р
Пойду у себя на сайте помечу, что Т-50 выходит гиперзвук, тоже можно будет ссылаться

----------


## paralay

> Хочу напомнить, что знаменитый Е-166 (он же Е-152М) вообще был дюралевый, но это не помешало ему разогнаться до 3020 км\час.


Между Е-150 и Е-152М есть разница в конструкции?




> Новый всепогодный истребитель-перехватчик Е-150, задуманный в КБ А.И.Микояна, должен был развивать скорость в три раза превышающую скорость звука. Поэтому до его создания "в металле" пришлось решать проблему теплового барьера - разработать и создать термостойкие материалы, способные выдерживать полетные нагрузки при повышенной в несколько раз температуре. Обычные, алюминиевые сплавы в этих условиях просто "текли". Требовалось научиться делать конструкцию самолета из жаропрочных сталей, титановых сплавов и композитов, разработать технологию серийного производства и т. д. И эти проблемы удалось решить в кратчайшие сроки.


Микоян, Гуревич Е-150

----------


## Nazar

> в общем стандартный набор нынешних F-15Е в реальных миссиях... Если посчитать все, возможно вместе с боезапасом к бортовой пушке, то набежит...


Даже 7000 не наберется, а в реале и того меньше. Все основные варианты подвески, подробно расписаны на указанном выше сайте, по операциям и миссиям, в зависимости от задач.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Имеющий очи, да увидит!
> "На маршруте 1000 километров была установлена скорость 1644 километра в час, ранее в сентябре 1995 года прежний рекорд скорости 993,16 километров в час установил на самолете Мак Доннел RF-4С пилот Ч.Хенсон", - сказал автор рекорда Анатолий Квочур....."


Хочу напомнить, что Е-266, он же МИГ-25 много лет назад пролетел те же самые 1000 км со скоростью, ЕМНИП, 2920 км\час. да и 2000 км он прошел почти с такой же скоростью. Все это было зарегестрировано ФАИ. Самый сложный, 100-км маршрут, опять же, ЕМНИП, он прошел со скоростью 2605 км\час.



> Поясню для плохо видящего дилетанта: "рекорд скорости" - это *максимальная скорость* летательного аппарата в определенных условиях. "Рекорд скорости на 1000 км маршруте 1644 км/ч" - означает, что специально подготовленный Су-27 пролетел 1000 км со *максимально возможной скоростью* в 1644 км/ч.


Это не совсем так: это не *максимальная скорость* летательного аппарата в определенных условиях. Это средняя скорость прохождения маршрута.



> *характеризует возможность Су-27 к длительным сверхзвуковым полетам*[/I], что ныне рассматривается как *важная характеристика истребителей 5-го поколения*.


При чем здесь "5-е поколение"? Я уже привел пример с МИГ-25.
И еще. Я не пойму, сознательно разговор по рекордам скорости уводится в сторону или по каким другим причинам, но rst говорит о том, что СУ-27 не устанавливал рекорд макс. скорости и это действительно так. Я согласен с тем, что рекорд макс. скорости мало о чем говорит и нужен он, скорее, для престижа. Но, тем не менее, в ФАИ он существует.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Между Е-150 и Е-152М есть разница в конструкции?
> Микоян, Гуревич Е-150


К сожалению, в данном случае, эта ссылка "не катит". Это лишь общие слова. На самом деле информация по этим машинам настолько мизерна, что вряд ли кто сможет сейчас сказать, что, где и каком количестве на этой машине было стальным и титановым.

----------


## Sr10

> Даже 7000 не наберется, а в реале и того меньше. Все основные варианты подвески, подробно расписаны на указанном выше сайте, по операциям и миссиям, в зависимости от задач.


Для F-15Е 11т на борту – это предельная (расчетная) нагрузка. Теоретически взлететь должен. В реале ему не только взлетать, а воевать приходилось, причем на эффективность пока не жалуются. Наоборот, есть жалобы на перегруженность задачами.

----------


## rst

> Вам советскую военную электронику в руках держать доводилось ? 
>  А аналогичную западную ?  Отчасти поэтому.


По цифровой элементной базе СССР отставал от США где-то  лет так не 10.

По аналоговым элементам не знаю.





> Еще по движкам, их режимам и аппетитам.


Насчет аппетитов не знаю, но читал, что сроки службы американских и английских двигателей в 2 раза больше российских.

На сколько лет СССР/РФ отстают по двигателям от Запада?




> Если довелось наблюдать и послушать, многое прояснилось бы. А в буклетках рекламных цифирки очень отвлеченные...


А что должно было проясниться?

----------


## rst

> Один источник серьезнее другого :Р
> Пойду у себя на сайте помечу, что Т-50 выходит гиперзвук, тоже можно будет ссылаться


Чем вам не понравился сайт Боинга?

----------


## paralay

> Чем вам не понравился сайт Боинга?


Не терплю ложь

----------


## Nazar

> Для F-15Е 11т на борту – это предельная (расчетная) нагрузка. Теоретически взлететь должен.


В том-то и дело что теоретически, практически с такой нагрузкой он никуда не полетит.




> На сколько лет СССР/РФ отстают по двигателям от Запада?


Какие-то странные вопросы вы задаете. СССР/РФ не отстает по двигателям от Запада, некоторые параметры наших двигателей, например такие как ресурс, уступают западным, тогда как некоторые другие, например, приемистость, превосходят. Естественно это относится не абсолютно ко всем двигателям и каждый надо рассматривать персонально.

----------


## rst

> Не терплю ложь


Почему вы думаете, что они лгут о самолете 30 летней давности?

И зачем?

Чтобы лучше продавать?

Я смотрю, что на всех самолетах 4++ на Ф-35 максимальная скорость  где-то 2000-2200 км/час, а то и меньше.
Т.е. сейчас скорость не имеет такого значения.

----------


## rst

> Какие-то странные вопросы вы задаете. СССР/РФ не отстает по двигателям от Запада, некоторые параметры наших двигателей, например такие как ресурс, уступают западным, тогда как некоторые другие, например, приемистость, превосходят. Естественно это относится не абсолютно ко всем двигателям и каждый надо рассматривать персонально.


По каким еще параметрам советские/российские двигатели опережают западные?

Я читал, что по двигателям  с изменяемым вектором тяги РФ впереди.

----------


## paralay

> Какие-то странные вопросы вы задаете.


Ничего странного, догадайся откуда товарищ пишет :)

----------


## paralay

> Я смотрю, что на всех самолетах 4++ на Ф-35 максимальная скорость  где-то 2000-2200 км/час, а то и меньше.
> Т.е. сейчас скорость не имеет такого значения.


Для страны которая воюет только со странами третьего мира скорость действительно не актуальна. В зоне с отсутствующей ПВО эффективнее "ганшип" :Р

----------


## Nazar

> Почему вы думаете, что они лгут о самолете 30 летней давности?
> 
> И зачем?
> 
> Чтобы лучше продавать?


Вы сами, чуть выше, сослались на источник, показали фото, написали комментарий про бомбы и их массу. Вас мой расчет, показывающий что это бред, не устроил?
Почитайте про еврейский F-15, который без консоли летать умеет, и восторженные отзывы израильского летчика о чудо самолете, а потом почитайте мысли наших летчиков испытателей, в частности Гарнаева младшего.




> По каким еще параметрам советские/российские двигатели опережают западные?


Ну не знаю, вот например калужский ДМ-1М, дешевый, экономичный двигатель, а мустанговский трехлитровый V-6, дорогой и ни разу не экономичный.
Вы о каком двигателе спрашиваете? Возьмите два двигателя, которые вы считаете наиболее аналогичными и сравнивайте их параметры....




> Ничего странного, догадайся откуда товарищ пишет :)


Да я знаю что с земли обетованной. Мне вообще кажется что это толстоватый, неумелый троллинг.

----------


## Mig

> Да я знаю что с земли обетованной. Мне вообще кажется что это толстоватый, неумелый троллинг.


Похоже, что в той земле кроме беспилотников и троллинга больше ничего не водится :Tongue:

----------


## paralay

Вялый какой то троллинг, во "дядя Миша" троллит профессионально  :Biggrin:

----------


## rst

> Вы сами, чуть выше, сослались на источник, показали фото, написали комментарий про бомбы и их массу. Вас мой расчет, показывающий что это бред, не устроил?



Я вам могу сказать, почему ваш ответ меня не устроил.

Потому, что был и  другой ответ:




> Не совсем так. Не самолет с 10т на борту на фото, а самолет, способный взять 10т на борт. Про Мк82 там ни слова – прицепили что было из макетов для демонстратра, даже не все задействовав... На те-же точки могут быть подвешены куда более тяжелые КАБы + ПНС контейнеры под них + УР ВВ , в общем стандартный набор нынешних F-15Е в реальных миссиях... Если посчитать все, возможно вместе с боезапасом к бортовой пушке, то набежит...





> Ну не знаю, вот например калужский ДМ-1М, дешевый, экономичный двигатель, а мустанговский трехлитровый V-6, дорогой и ни разу не экономичный.
> Вы о каком двигателе спрашиваете? Возьмите два двигателя, которые вы считаете наиболее аналогичными и сравнивайте их параметры....


Речь вообще-то идет не о бензиновых двигателях, а реактивных двигателях.

----------


## rst

> Похоже, что в той земле кроме беспилотников и троллинга больше ничего не водится


Почему вы думаете, что я вас хочу троллить?

----------


## Nazar

> Я вам могу сказать, почему ваш ответ меня не устроил.
> 
> Потому, что был и  другой ответ:


Подождите, вы же сами написали, что дескать вот фото, вот экспериментальный F-15D, вот на нем подвеска из бомб такой-то массы. Я вам расписал сколько бомб этого калибра ( что на фото ), теоретически, а не практически, может взять данный самолет. Теперь скажу еще, та цифра которую вы процитировали, в лучшем случае расчетная и выше вам привели реальные расчеты, различных видов боевой нагрузки F-15E.




> Речь вообще-то идет не о бензиновых двигателях, а реактивных двигателях.


Видимо вы мою иронию не поняли, жаль.

----------


## Mig

> Почему вы думаете, что я вас хочу троллить?


Потому, что я так ДУМАЮ, а не тролю :Wink:

----------


## paralay

Руководства по лётной эксплуатации, для страждущих найти истину: Standard Aircraft Characteristics Arcive

----------


## paralay

Предыдущий разговор с топикстартером: Критерии сравнения самолётов &bull; Форум "Стелс машины"

----------


## rst

Спасибо за ссылки.
Спасибо, что нашли старую тему.
Прошелся я по вашей ссылке, посмотрел на характеристики Ф-15 и возникло много вопросов.
Так как именно  вы  в основном отвечали мне в этой ветке, то может быть мне перейти на ваш сайт и там открыть новую тему?
Или продолжить здесь?

----------


## paralay

Как угодно, не это главное. Важно начать оперировать документами ну или хоты бы стремиться к этому, там где это возможно, а не гоняться за липовыми сенсациями  :Smile:

----------


## rst

Итак,  вначале данные и технические характеристики.

Документация 1976 года к f-15.

http://www.alternatewars.com/SAC/F-1...nuary_1976.pdf

Максимальная скорость : 2655 км/час на высоте 13716 метров.
Базовая скорость : 2359 км/час на высоте 10668 метров.
Потолок (боевой вес, максимальная мощность) :  19217 метров.
Вес пустого самолета  ( ПВ) : 11734 кг.
Боевой вес (МБВ) : 16498 кг.
Максимальный взлетный вес (МВВ) :  18369 кг.
Соотношения:
БВ/ПВ = 1.4 
 МВВ/ПВ = 1.56

Документация 1992 года к f-15C.

http://www.alternatewars.com/SAC/F-1...ruary_1992.pdf

Максимальная скорость не указана, но на графиках на страницах 5 и 6 максимальная скорость не превышает 2М.
Вес пустого самолета с конформными топливными баками ( КТБ) : 14044 кг.
Так как КТБ не сбрасываются и у Су-27 их нет, но внутренние баки увеличены, то можно считать, что вес пустого самолета F-15C равен 14044 кг.
Все же замечу, что вес двух  КТБ для F-16 составляет 816 кг.

Conformal Fuel Tanks for F-16

А вот информация о КТБ для F-15C из вики.
Она  противоречива.

McDonnell Douglas F-15 Eagle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

_«Low-drag conformal fuel tanks (CFTs) were developed for the F-15C and D models. They can be attached to the sides of the engine air intake trunks under each wing and are designed to the same load factors and airspeed limits as the basic aircraft.[34] They degrade performance by increasing drag and cannot be jettisoned in-flight (unlike conventional external tanks). Each conformal fuel tank can hold 750 U.S. gallons (2,840 L) of fuel»_

Conformal fuel tank - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

«The CFT's on the F-15C actually reduce drag and allow higher speeds than otherwise.»

Т.е. не понятно увеличивают ли КТБ на F-15C сопротивление воздуха или уменьшают его настолько, что F-15C может развивать большую скорость, чем без них.

Для разных боевых задач разный боевой вес.
Максимальный боевой вес (МБВ) (задача номер II) : 30088 kg.
Получаем, что
МБВ/ПВ = 2.14.

Это уже ближе к подобному соотношению для Су-27 - 1.86, но все равно разница в соотношении масс значительна.

В чем причины?

В статье 

F 15 vs su-27
,
на странице #10 даны материалы из которых сделан F-15C:
37.3% аллюминия, 25.8% титан, 5.5% сталь, 1.2% композиты, 1.2 фибергласс, другие материалы (honeycomb - соты ? ) - 29.2%.

Также в эта статья сообщает, что количество титановых сплавов в су-27 и в F-15 достигает 25-30%.

На странице #15 вышеупомянутой статьи   сказано, что радар у СУ-27 на 2/3 тяжелее, чем у F-15 и что СУ-27 может выдержать максимальную перегрузку 8g, а F-15 9g.

По материалам из которых сделан Su-27 меньше информации.
Статья 
www.AFS-design.de

говорит о том, что в су-27 30% титана и нет композитных материалов.

На этом сайте 
Новые материалы и технологии при проектировании Су-27 | Супероружие
говориться, что доля титановых сплавов в СУ-27 составляет 17%.

Итак, исходя из имеющейся, весьма противоречивой  информации, соотношение масс не в пользу су-27 по двум причинам: более тяжелый радар и меньший % титановых сплавов.
Так ли это?

----------


## lindr

Толстовато уважаемый  :Biggrin:  Мой английский оставляет желать лучшего, но даже я вижу передергивание фактов.




> ...and are designed to the same load factors and airspeed limits as the basic aircraft.


перевод: и сконструированы, так что что имеют то же ограничение по перегрузке и по максимальной скорости, что и самолет, для которого они созданы.

Все логично. Иначе в них нет особого смысла, использование CFT снимает ограничение по режимам полета и предпочтительнее ПТБ в некоторых случаях.




> «The CFT's on the F-15C actually reduce drag and allow higher speeds than otherwise.»


фраза грубо вырвана из контекста, имеется ввиду сравнение ПТБ и КТБ.

перевод: КТБ для F-15C заметно уменьшают лобовое сопротивление и позволяют достичь большей скорости чем другой вариант {использование ПТБ}




> Максимальный боевой вес (МБВ) (задача номер II) : 30088 kg.


угу 3 ПТБ КТБ и до 8 ракет В-В, старая песня о главном блин  :Biggrin: 

Короче 8 AIM-100 + 3 ПТБ = 25100 кг ЕМНИП. Или КТБ и 8  AIM-120 также где-то 25000-25500, это кстати не случайно КТБ, создавались для замены ПТБ в определенных случаях, когда это целесообразно.

Используя их одновременно мы теряем все преимущества КТБ получаем ограничение по перегрузке, сжигаем впустую массу топлива из-за возросшего веса и лобового сопротивления, превращая истребитель в летающую бочку с топливом и нахрена? 

Короче или 3 ПТБ или КТБ остальное малоприменимо в реальности итого: реальный максимальный боевой вес около 25000 .

вариант 1, 3 ПТБ : 25100/12700=1.98

вариант 2, КТБ: 25000/14044=1.78, 25500/14044=1.82, понятное дело - хуже, зато нет ограничений по перегрузке и макс скорости.

Факты передергивать мы тоже умеем, дело нехитрое  :Wink:

----------


## rst

> Иначе в них нет особого смысла, использование CFT снимает ограничение по режимам полета и предпочтительнее ПТБ в некоторых случаях.


CFT это частный случай ПТБ.

CFT  имеют смысл, ибо позволяют более гибкое использование самолета.

У самолета меньше масса - его легче перевозить.
У самолета меньше масса и у него лучше полетные характеристики  - на боевые задания, не требующие большой дальности можно не брать CFT, или взять вместо них бомбы или ракеты.




> фраза грубо вырвана из контекста, имеется ввиду сравнение ПТБ и КТБ.


Давайте посмотрим соседнюю фразу.




> While the weight gain is always present, drag and g-load penalty is not always an absolute issue. The CFT's on the F-15C actually reduce drag and allow higher speeds than otherwise.


В то время как увеличение веса всегда имеет место, сопротивление воздуха и уменьшение максимальной эксплуатационной нагрузки не всегда является фундаментальной  проблемой.
Конформные топливные баки  на F-15C уменьшают сопротивление воздуха и позволяют самолету развивать большую скорость, чем иначе.




> угу 3 ПТБ КТБ и до 8 ракет В-В, старая песня о главном блин


Нет, это на странице #4, графа в таблице называется Close combat support.

Расклад следующий: 16 бомб Мк-82, общий вес бомб 3665 кг.
Топливо: в КТБ 4315 кг, во внутренних баках 6103 литра.

----------


## lindr

> Расклад следующий: 16 бомб Мк-82, общий вес бомб 3665 кг.
>  Топливо: в КТБ 4315 кг, во внутренних баках 6103 литра.


Бомбы на F-15C ну-ну :Biggrin: , как вы легко перескочили на F-15E, у него весовые другие, так что все предыдущие выкладки заново считайте.

Если говорим о F-15C то *только задачи воздух-воздух* и все, остальное от лукавого. Возьмите 3 ПТБ, 8 AIM-120, 2 КТБ при плотности керосина 0.78-0.84, 30 000 кг как раз и получите.




> While the weight gain is always present, drag and g-load penalty is not always an absolute issue. The CFT's on the F-15C actually reduce drag and allow higher speeds than otherwise. 
> В то время как увеличение веса всегда имеет место, сопротивление воздуха и уменьшение максимальной эксплуатационной нагрузки не всегда является фундаментальной проблемой.
>  Конформные топливные баки на F-15C уменьшают сопротивление воздуха и позволяют самолету развивать большую скорость, чем иначе


Нет никакого противоречия.

Перевод: Поскольку прирост веса имеет место в любом случае, *максимальное* снижение коэффициента сопротивления воздуха и допустимой перегрузки не всегда является основополагающей задачей.  КТБ для F-15C заметно уменьшают лобовое сопротивление и позволяют достичь большей скорости чем другой вариант {использование ПТБ}

----------


## rst

> Бомбы на F-15C ну-ну


Смотрите документ, страницу номер 4.
http://www.alternatewars.com/SAC/F-1...ruary_1992.pdf

ли вам не нравиться боевая задача номер II,  то можете посмотреть на боевые задачи   III или  IV - там похожий взлетный вес.




> чем другой вариант {использование ПТБ}


Там ничего нет про ПТБ и из контекста следует, что сравнение идет с самолетом без КТБ - смотрите на первое предложение.
И смотрите на весь первый параграф, в частности на первое предложение:




> Conformal fuel tanks (CFTs) are additional fuel tanks fitted closely to the profile of an aircraft which extend either the range or "time on station" of the aircraft, with a reduced aerodynamic penalty compared to external drop tanks.


Т.е. в первом предложении уже написано, что с КТБ сопротивление воздуха всегда меньше чем с ПБ.
А далее идет замечание, что хотя обычно  КТБ увеличивают сопротивление воздуха и уменьшают  максимальную  эксплуатационную  нагрузку, но это происходит не всегда и далее приводиться в качестве примера F-15C- написано, что в реальности  для F-15C сопротивление меньше с КТБ.

*
Поправка.
*

Вы знаете, вы правы,  просто статья в Вики написана коряво.
Тут яснее, хотя тоже не очень:

F-15 Eagle - Military Aircraft




> The weight and drag of the CFTs (even when empty) degrades aircraft performance when compared to external fuel tanks, which can be jettisoned when needed (CFTs are not jettisonable and can only be downloaded by maintenance crews).

----------


## lindr

> Смотрите документ, страницу номер 4.
> http://www.alternatewars.com/SAC/F-1...ruary_1992.pdf
> 
>  ли вам не нравиться боевая задача номер II, то можете посмотреть на боевые задачи III или IV - там похожий взлетный вес.


В реальности такие задачи никогда не F-15C не ставились и пилотов работе по земле не обучали, вы прекрасно это знаете.

В реальной боевой обстановке большой войны такого рода задачи никогда бы ему не предъявлялись, хватило бы работы по воздуху под завязку, а в малой войне и подавно, микроскопом гвозди забивать глупо.

Задачи 3 и 4 вызывают умиление, мк84 сброшенные с горизонтального полета, на значительной скорости с со средних высот (на малой собьют ЗАА и ПЗРК, цель хорошая большая, теплая) летчиком, занятым пилотированием и наблюдением за ПВО и визуальным определением наземной цели и не попадут никуда, придется послать несколько однотипных машин, а это уже ни в какие ворота.

----------


## rst

> В реальности такие задачи никогда не F-15C не ставились и пилотов работе по земле не обучали, вы прекрасно это знаете.


Я не знаю, что происходит в реальности - я просто привожу официальные характеристики самолета.




> В реальной боевой обстановке большой войны такого рода задачи никогда бы ему не предъявлялись, хватило бы работы по воздуху под завязку, а в малой войне и подавно, микроскопом гвозди забивать глупо.


Боевые задачи номер 3 и номер 4 это задачи воздушного боя и там примерно такой же взлетный вес - около 30 тонн.
Получаем такое же соотношение масс.

----------


## lindr

> Боевые задачи номер 3 и номер 4 это задачи воздушного боя


C 2000 кг бомбовой нагрузки  :Smile: , тут скорее воздушное наступление, это несколько другое, потом еще раз говорю это *нереальный* сценарий, в 1992 когда писался документ 99% случаев бомбить полетели бы F-15E, у него эффективность работы по земле в 3-5 раз выше. 

Есть в у амеров выражение Rivet Counting, переводится как "подсчет заклепок" упорное ковыряние в ненужных и неважных мелочах. Данная ветка к сожалению этим полна :Rolleyes: .

Мой ответ крайне прост (меня цифры веса с точностью до тонны вполне устроят, считать точнее нет никакого смысла), сравнивать нужно самолеты, выполняющие сходные задачи, для F-15 и Су-27 следует рассматривать задачи В-В как основной и практически единственно реальный режим применения.

F-15C в режиме ДВБ или подлета к цели (3 ПТБ), полная заправка грубо 25 тонн нагружен/ 13 тонн пустой ~ 1.9
F-15C в режиме БВБ или подлета к цели (без ПТБ), полная заправка грубо 21 тонна нагружен/ 13 тонн пустой ~ 1.6
Су-27 с полной заправкой Сорбция и 8 Ракет В-В грубо 28 тонна нагружен/ 16 тонн пустой ~ 1.7

Никаких технических причин не подвешивать ПТБ на Су-27 не было и нет, причины были чисто "политические": разработчик посчитал ПТБ на СУ-27 ненужными. А так еще ~ 3-3.5 тонны можно легко накинуть (два по 2000л керосин плотность 0.78-0.84 + вес пустых баков).

Если бы были дополнительно 2 ПТБ по 2000л как на Су-35 - 31 тонн нагружен/ 16 тонн пустой ~ 1.9.

Резюме: никакого серьезного преимущества у F-15C по весовой отдаче в реальных условиях нет.




> су-27 по двум причинам: более тяжелый радар


 "навороченный" (с доп блоками) вариант РЛС для Су-27СКМ ~ 600 кг, современные облегченные варианты AN/APG-63 ЕМНИП 400 кг. Разница в весе  для 20-ти тонного самолета несущественна.

----------


## rst

> Задачи 3 и 4 вызывают умиление,


Почему же они тогда их приводят?




> Если говорим о F-15C то только задачи воздух-воздух и все


Почему все? 
Если нет или не хватает машин версии E в данном месте или их нет в данных ВВС, то можно использовать F-15C.

----------


## Nazar

> Почему же они тогда их приводят?


Возможно они их приводят как расчетные, в реале F-15C никогда, ничего кроме ракет ВВ не вешал и не вешает.




> Почему все? 
> Если нет или не хватает машин версии E в данном месте или их нет в данных ВВС, то можно использовать F-15C.


Нельзя, F-15C не выполняет никаких ударных задач, это может делать F-15D ( двухместная версия F-15C, не путать с F-15E ) и обычно характеристики самолета приводятся именно на F-15C/D, в том числе и возможная бомбовая нагрузка.

----------


## rst

> Есть в у амеров выражение Rivet Counting, переводится как "подсчет заклепок"


Есть и такое выражение "devil in details".




> в 1992 когда писался документ 99% случаев бомбить полетели бы F-15E,


Если их достаточно и если они есть.

И потом, у нас нет таких подробных данных по F-15E, поэтому  я смотрю на данные по F-15C.

Нашел данные по F-15E.

http://www.f-15e.info/joomla/weapons...-iraqi-freedom
Смотрите первую таблицу (Loadout #1 - Kick Ass A).

Масса  пустого самолета 16783 кг.
Взлетная масса самолета  :  34926 кг.

Соотношение: 2.08.

Или, например смотрите на вторую таблицу:

Loadout #2 - Kick Ass B

Там соотношение 2.11.

Или вот тут ( http://www.f-15e.info/joomla/en/weap...9-desert-storm), таблица 

Loadout #1 - SCUD Hunting (Lead)

В данном случае соотношение 2.189.

Все равно выше чем у любой модификации Су-27 или у Су-35, исключением Su-30MKI.

----------


## lindr

> Если их достаточно и если они есть.


Поверьте мне государство имеющее F-15C подвесит на них бомбы только когда у них вообще не останется ИБА  :Wink: ,
 Тот факт что есть инструкции легко объясним, самолет принимался по определенному ТУ начала 1980, там было заложено применение оружия В-П, уже в середине 198х стало ясно, что это нереально и появился 15Е, а инструкция - рудимент - раз заложено - будь добр пиши тактику применения, хоть ясно, она никогда не будет востребована. У нас таких липовых бумажек тоже предостаточно написано, сам видел.

Ну хорошо тема F-15C окончательна закрыта в посте №105 , во всяком случае для меня. 




> Есть и такое выражение "devil in details".


Нет тут ничего мудреного поверьте. 

Кстати не забывайте что плотность керосина ТС-1 гуляет от 0.76 до 0.84 при -60 +40, плюс разброс по весам машин значителен от серии к серии и допуски на вес оборудования значителен до 5-7%. Суммарная погрешность расчетов *около тонны* при весе 25-30 тонн, так что цифры типа 2.189 слегка веселят , пишите 2.2 так честнее :Smile: .

Теперь о 15Е

По Су-30МКИ: у меня есть вес реальных машин поставленных на экспорт из открытых источников (ГТД) Су-30МКИ 2009 года весили усреднено 18500 кг.

Максимальный взлетный 34500, 34500/18500 ~ 1.9 причем без ПТБ, у вашего F-15E 2.1 c ПТБ, если бы F-15E не нес ПТБ без ПТБ он будет где-то 32 тонны, 32/17 те же 1.9, с точки зрения *полезной* нагрузки.

Некоторые товарищи оперируют цифрой 38800 кг как некий предельный вес, термин тот еще  :Rolleyes: , тут и вовсе хорошо те же ~2.1

Так что F-15E меня не впечатлил  :Smile: .

P.S. Су-30К пустой 17600 кг, Су-30КН пустой 17900 кг.

----------


## paralay

Вес Су-30 в 38800 кг появился после усиления основных стоек шасси, с этим весом самолёт несёт максимальную боевую нагрузку (8000 кг) с максимальной заправкой (9640 кг)
Су-30МКИ 19660 кг (снаряженный) + 200 кг (пилоты) + 9640 кг (топливо) + 8000 кг (боевая нагрузка) = 37500 кг. Не дотягивает до 38800 кг - 1300 кг. Вероятно 19660 кг - вес пустого, а вес снаряженного 19660 кг + 1300 кг = 20960 кг.

----------


## lindr

> Су-30МКИ 19660 кг


*Меньше*, уже писал, что *18500*кг, у меня документы есть отправочные там указан вес машины при погрузке в Ан-124 

Версия МКИ-3 (*тип 30Л* лицензия, данные на машины сборки ИАЗ, полностью скомплектованные, прошедшие летные испытания) *18300-18600* в зависимости от серии (данные на 2009 год).

2007 год МКА (*тип 10МК4*) первой серии (переделанные из задела МКИ) *19000* кг, 

2008 год МКМ (*тип 10МК3*) последние машины *18800*Кг.

Для ранних версий МКИ (до 30Л) есть только грязный вес, с 


> ..ОДИНОЧНЫЙ КОМПЛЕКТ ЗАПАСНЫХ ЧАСТЕЙ, ИНСТРУМЕНТА, СРЕДСТВ НАЗЕМНОГО ОБСЛУЖИВАНИЯ И ПОНОМЕРНОЙ ДОКУМЕНТАЦИИ ДЛЯ САМОЛЕТА


 *19500* кг. (2006-2007 год) Исходя из того что МКА выпуска 2007 года, переделанный из МКИ чуть тяжелее
оригинала (установлено доп .оборудование), можно уверено сказать, вес МКИ-3 (*тип 10МК2* версия 3) *18500-19000* кг

Для МК2 есть только вес полного набора 60-70 позиций 14 доп. мест *20500* кг на машину данные на 2008 год.

Впрочем можете не верить, дело ваше  :Rolleyes: .

PS. нашел откуда взялась ваша цифра - это вес прототипа бн 603, по моим данным *19500* кг.

----------


## Grimm_brother

> В реальности такие задачи никогда не F-15C не ставились и пилотов работе по земле не обучали, вы прекрасно это знаете.
> В реальной боевой обстановке большой войны такого рода задачи никогда бы ему не предъявлялись, хватило бы работы по воздуху под завязку, а в малой войне и подавно, микроскопом гвозди забивать глупо.





> Поверьте мне государство имеющее F-15C подвесит на них бомбы только когда у них вообще не останется ИБА


От не читают вас в Израиле, уважaемый  lindr. 
Что примечательно, именно по опыту большой войны там тренировали пилотов F-15 атаковать наземные цели.
Вот именно тупыми бомбами с одноместных F-15:



А несколько лет назад их переделали под JDAM -ы и в малых войнах используют:



Глупо ? Глупо было бы этого не делать.

----------


## Sr10

> Вес Су-30 в 38800 кг появился после усиления основных стоек шасси, с этим весом самолёт несёт максимальную боевую нагрузку (8000 кг) с максимальной заправкой (9640 кг)


8т боевой нагрузки для СУ-30, это то-же, что 11т для F-15E. Теория.
На практике в реальных боевых вылетах F-15E в Ираке-91 в основном брали две AIM-7 и 6 кассетников Rockeye, или 12 500-фунтовых Мк.82. Без учета боезапаса пушки и ПТБ сбрасываемая на цели в одном вылете бомбовая нагрузка (“тупая”) не превышала 3т. 
Поскольку в СССР аналога F-15E не существовало, то сравнить можно только с Су-24М, реально работавшими по Афгану в конце 80-х “тупыми”-же фугасами. Условия взлета сходные – песок, пыль, жара... По дальним целям типовая нагрузка – 1 ФАБ-1500 или 2 ФАБ-500 и 2 ПТБ-3000. По ближним (до 400км, без ПТБ) ;  2 ФАБ-1500 или 6 ФАБ-250. В итоге тот-же максимум – 3т ( при радиусе до 400км), при заявленных 8т. Сравнение конечно некорректное, ибо Cу-24М стоит сравнивать с F-111, но общая тенденция просматривается вполне четко. Цифирьки в рекламе – одно, реальная работа – другое. Лично меня интересует последнее. Это боевые самолеты, а не транспортники...

----------


## rst

> Тот факт что есть инструкции легко объясним, самолет принимался по определенному ТУ начала 1980,...


Спасибо вам и всем, кто принимал участие в ветке,  за подробные  разъяснения. На этом разговор о соотношении масс пока можно закончить.

Мои выводы.

1) Заявленные в анло-язычных источниках цифры могут относиться к рекордным показателям данной модели.
Также могут комбинировать  характеристики разных вариантов данной модели.
Все это может значительно улучшать характеристики.
2) На примере Ф-15С и Су-27 разница в соотношении масс, если она и есть, то не более 5%, что  является незначительным отклонением.

----------


## lindr

> Что примечательно, именно по опыту большой войны там тренировали пилотов F-15 атаковать наземные цели.


Большой войны это какой? Какого рода опыт подвиг использовать лучший в регионе перехватчик в качестве посредственного бомбера?.

И это имея массу прекрасных ИБ...  Атаковать цели простыми бобмами - по определению повышать риск потерь и остаться без перехватчиков, если ПВО противника нормальное. А если ПВО никакое, можно подешевле самолет послать. Извините логики не вижу





> А несколько лет назад их переделали под JDAM -ы и в малых войнах используют:


А вот это другое дело, тут безнаказанно с большие дистанции не входя в ПВО, если бомба планирующая, эта идея мне нравится. Молодцы!

Правда   JDAM можно хоть с транспортника бросать :Wink:

----------


## paralay

> Впрочем можете не верить, дело ваше


Вера тут не актуальна, надо разобраться, что входит в 38800 кг. По другим весам данных нет, топливо например?




> 8т боевой нагрузки для СУ-30, это то-же, что 11т для F-15E. Теория


Я прекрасно понимаю разницу между нормальной и максимальной нагрузкой и сферами их применения. Но раз уж зашёл разговор о "рекордах" почему бы его не развить. Тем более для Су-30МКИ даже фото соответствующее есть, как минимум 7000 кг бомб (не виден передний узел между гондолами) и две Р-73. Очевидно это указанные в развесовке 28 ФАБ-250

----------


## lindr

> Вера тут не актуальна, надо разобраться, что входит в 38800 кг. По другим весам данных нет, топливо например?


А надо ли?  :Rolleyes: 

Разбираться тут нечего: цифра липовая, взяли вес прототипа вместо веса боевого, либо вес МКИ первых серий (см. ниже) посмотрели сколько у амеров и написали рекламную агитку. Реальная цифра 34500 кг, остальное по большей части высасывание из пальца, можно играть с цифрами по охренения, только надо ли? Рассмартивать реальные загрузки под конкретные задачи куда полезнее. 

Я Вам могу примерно хронологию рассказать (все цифра подтверждены документами - ГТД)

- первые переделанные для показа на выставках Су-30К имели вес *17500  кг*. 

- серийные Су-30К имели вес *17600 кг* ,  но в 2007-08 по бумагам в Индию посылались комплекты модернизации для как минимум 16 машин, так что, сколько весят они сейчас также неизвестно, бюллетень отсутствует в открытом доступе.  

- созданный прототип Су-30МКИ сильно прибавил в весе - *19500 кг*

- Сколько весили первые серийные версии Су-30МКИ-1  (2002), Су-30МКИ-2 (2003-04) мы не знаем и возможно не узнаем никогда, так *все* они мы конвертированы в Су-30МКИ-3, вес вероятно был все же ближе к *19500 кг.* Документы по посылке комплектов модернизации (ГТД) также есть в открытом доступе. 

- Самая массовая версия Су-30МКИ-3 с БРЭО на современной элементной базе и с доработками весила несколько меньше 19000 кг. вероятно *18700-18800* кг.

- Версия Су-30МКА была получена из Су-30МКИ-3 и имела доп оборудование, Су-30МКА легко отличить внешне например по дополнительным антеннам на киле, вес машин 2007 г.в *19000 кг*

- Версия Су-30МКМ была сильно переработана, например заменена кислородная система и прочие доработки, вес машин 2008 г.в  *18800 кг*

- Версия МКИ-3 30Л была разработана для лиц. производства однако часть машин была собрана, облетана на ИАЗ, вес машин 2009 г.в  усредненно *18500 -18600 кг* Если вы посмотрите видео с ИАЗ то увидите, что чертежи на самолет тип 10 и тип 30Л лежат в разных папках, то есть имеются конструктивные различия.

----------


## rst

> Реальная цифра 34500


Ну так все же выходит, что Су-30 уступает на 10-15% F-15E.

И вопрос "Почему?" остается.

----------


## lindr

> Ну так все же выходит, что Су-30 уступает на 10-15% F-15E. И вопрос "Почему?" остается.


Ответ не этот вопрос вам дан постов -дцать назад  :Biggrin: , потому что Су-30 не использует ПТБ, будет вариант с ПТБ, вес вырастет на тонны 3-3,5.

Набившие мне оскомину в зубах *38 с хреном тонн* правдоподобно реализуемы только в варианте с ПТБ.  А поскольку такого варианта нет, я написал paralay, что осуждать его нет особого смысла. 

Цифра в 38 тонн адресована инозаказчику, понимается таким образом: если вам припрет, то за ваши деньги сделаем и такую модификацию.




> Тем более для Су-30МКИ даже фото соответствующее есть, как минимум 7000 кг бомб (не виден передний узел между гондолами) и две Р-73. Очевидно это указанные в развесовке 28 ФАБ-250


Рекомендую изучить ТТХ бомб http://www.russianarms.ru/forum/inde...ard,650.0.html

Бомба ФАБ-250М-54 весит 230Кг, а ОФАБ-250-270 - кг. соответственно 6440 и 7560 кг без веса держателя 

http://www.russianarms.ru/forum/inde...c,10242.0.html

это еще 148кг*6=888кг.

Соответственно вариант с 28 ОФАБ-250-270 даст 8448 кг боевой нагрузки, 28 ФАБ-250М-54 7328 кг.

----------


## Кацперский

> Рекомендую изучить ТТХ бомб


Кстати, в старых инструкциях учитывался номинальный, а не фактический вес АБ (100, 250, 500 кг и т.д.). Не знаю, изменилось что-то сейчас или нет, но данный способ расчёта даёт порой большие погрешности.

----------


## paralay

Есть у меня такая табличка, здесь интересен Ф-15 где разница между реальным и рассчитанным весом пустого достигает 27%. По остальным машинам такой нестыковки не наблюдается. Я допускаю, что отсутствие предкрылка снижает вес крыла, но вряд ли более 5%, а тут такое. "Это какие-то неправильные пчёлы..."

----------


## rst

Мне вот, что интересно.
Может ли Россия, Китай или скажем Индия купить Ф-15 ( старый ) и испытать и разобрать его?

----------


## Кацперский

> Мне вот, что интересно.
> Может ли Россия, Китай или скажем Индия купить Ф-15 ( старый ) и испытать и разобрать его?


"Разбирать" начали ещё в 80-х гг. Тогда польский _Джеймс Бонд_  :Cool:  по фамилии Захарский, раздобыл техдокументацию БРЛС F-15 и ещё кое-что. Она ессно вскорости оказалась в Москве.

А вообще о чём тут идёт спор? Я толком не понял, хотя присматривался дискуссии.

----------


## rst

Я имею ввиду целый самолет,а не РЛС.

Тогда, можно узнать, прав ли paralay.

----------


## paralay

В наше "неспокойное время" можно обойтись и без Штирлица. Строим подробную 3-Д модель, это можно сделать и дома, запускаем тесты на прочность и всё, по крайней мере вес будет известен достаточно точно. С аэродинамикой конечно сложнее, даже продувка модели не даст 100% результат.

----------


## rst

> Строим подробную 3-Д модель,


Чтобы ее построить, нужно знать из чего сделан самолет, его внутреннюю конструкция,  какова толщина и каков профиль внутренних деталей.

----------


## Nazar

> Мне вот, что интересно.
> Может ли Россия, Китай или скажем Индия купить Ф-15 ( старый ) и испытать и разобрать его?



А с какой целью? Зачем тратить деньги и время, что-бы изучать 40 летний самолет?

----------


## rst

Насколько я понимаю, из самолеты 4-го поколения по прежнему остаются актуальными.
Также американцы утверждают, что ни один из самолетов 4-го поколения не превосходит Ф-15 более, чем на 10%.

----------


## Nazar

> Насколько я понимаю, из самолеты 4-го поколения по прежнему остаются актуальными.
> Также американцы утверждают, что ни один из самолетов 4-го поколения не превосходит Ф-15 более, чем на 10%.


То в чем он не уступает, а по большому счету даже в чем-то превосходит, не сможет купить ни Россия, ни Китай, ни Индия.
Если с него снять то БРЭО, которое на нем сейчас устанавливается и убрать Амраам, получится просто неплохой самолет начального четвертого поколения.

----------


## Mig

> Мне вот, что интересно.
> Может ли Россия, Китай или скажем Индия купить Ф-15 ( старый ) и испытать и разобрать его?


Обратитесь в КГБ СССР: спросите у них хотят ли они или нет :Wink:

----------

